# Live edge Mesquite bookshelves



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 29, 2020)

I know it doesn't look like it, but, this is two live edge Mesquite bookshelves. I've just got to rearrange the wood a bit...

Alan

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2020)

Can't wait to see the rearrangement!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (Nov 29, 2020)

I see what you are talking about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dmcoffman (Nov 29, 2020)

Shouldn't take much massaging ...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm having a helluva time getting started on it (boards were milled 8 years ago.... So, I figured if I posted it up, then I'd have to get to work on it. I went through it the other day and pulled all (most) of the bark off of it. Next step is sanding the lot. When I milled it I cut it 4/4, shoulda gone 5/4 so I could run it through the planer. I don't want to lose any more width than I have to, so sanding is it. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2020)

We can hold you accountable if you post progress pictures! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 30, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> We can hold you accountable if you post progress pictures! Chuck


That's the idea.

Alan

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Nov 30, 2020)

Those photos are great! Actually, the wood is great. The photos is ok too....
Anyway... Are you certain there's no thickness to spare? I want to believe that some setting, on some planer, somewhere, would remove tiny amounts of material in seconds and thereby save you from sanding those for days on end. 
How far off am I? 
Can I get a witness?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 30, 2020)

ScoutDog said:


> Those photos are great! Actually, the wood is great. The photos is ok too....
> Anyway... Are you certain there's no thickness to spare? I want to believe that some setting, on some planer, somewhere, would remove tiny amounts of material in seconds and thereby save you from sanding those for days on end.
> How far off am I?
> Can I get a witness?



I see he typed width, but we assume thickness. I agree, 3/4" thick would still hold a decent amount of weight. And a pass with the planer would save sanding time. Look forward to this build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2020)

I say - Dear dad, bro or buddy don't fret over the little stuff, have me come by and get them and I'll return them completed (minus a few)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

